# Does my cat have morning sickness?



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

My cat went into heat on Thursday the 22th. On Sunday the 25th, her heat cycle ended. On Monday morning (the next day), she puked. Does she have morning sickness? How soon after mating does morning sickness start? How long does a queen's heat cycle last?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's a link: How Long Are Cats in Heat? At What Age Can Cats Get Pregnant?
As a breeder of Manx cats for 18 yrs., I don't recall any of my queens having morning sickness. I don't know if that was because of the breed of not.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you very much! I read that cats can have morning sickness, but none of my cats have had morning sickness either, (I think). I have looked up how long cats are in heat, but could never find anything. BTW how is the breeding business going? I have thought of breeding Manx cats, but I heard they have many health problems. They fairly inexpensive, right? Thanks again!


----------

